# New Barn Finally Built.



## Enginekid89 (Aug 15, 2013)

I wanted to share my new barn that we have started for our goats. It's 42 feet wide and 21 feet deep. There a lot of work still be done! It will have an hay loft, kidding pens, and a feed storage room that will also keep all other supplies.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats on the new barn


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

It's looking nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Theboergoatgirl (Oct 14, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lots of space! Good for you


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. You are very lucky


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, it is huge! Nice!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

It's beautiful!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my! goat heaven!!!! beautiful barn!


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

My sera goat palace!


----------



## sarahsbounty (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome job


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cool!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful, and love the color, its so cheery and warm looking....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That is a masterpiece of a barn!!' Looks great!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow nice barn! Looks beautiful. I'd love to have one like that


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful! Would you like to send it over here?


----------



## ourlilhomestead (Oct 16, 2013)

We are getting one of those to make into our house.  Looking good


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW , nice ! Love the color too  I


----------



## NaNaGoat_ (Sep 13, 2013)

Very nice! Wow!


----------

